# Thanks Scott



## Molokai (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi, 
here are some knife photos of the knife i made for Scott, a dear friend who does all my stabilizing and he also made me some pens i really like. Thanks Scott for all that and i hope you enjoy your knife.
Steel is 440c and the wood is white brown coolibah finished with tru oil. I really made this one shine. Its a knife designed to be used in kitchen.

Tom

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 5, 2014)

Great job, Molokai?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Feb 5, 2014)

Awesome knife. That wood is amazing! Really like that style.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Feb 5, 2014)

Tom, that finish came out absolutely beautiful! Is your logo etched on the blade? It looks awesome also!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 5, 2014)

The knife arrived today along with the one I bought. Both are spectacular. Although I think Toms' photography skills are better than mine, they just don't do the knives justice. Tom - You have to teach me how you get that kind of finish with Tru-oil. Probably more patience... but regardless I need to learn what it is. 
Thank you very much. The choice of a kitchen knife was excellent. It will get used almost daily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 5, 2014)

You did some very nice work making that one and the handle material is beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 5, 2014)

Wow! That just works at every level. Beautiful and functional!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 5, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> The knife arrived today along with the one I bought. Both are spectacular. Although I think Toms' photography skills are better than mine, they just don't do the knives justice. Tom - You have to teach me how you get that kind of finish with Tru-oil. Probably more patience... but regardless I need to learn what it is.
> Thank you very much. The choice of a kitchen knife was excellent. It will get used almost daily.


Scott I have pretty good luck using my buffer with a loose buff wheel and some green buffing compound after the Tru-oil finish has completely dried.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 5, 2014)

That's gorgeous! I've got to upgrade out kitchen ware at some point... We've got some great knives, but none of the handles are anywhere close to being that nice. Is it possible to rehandle a Henkel?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 5, 2014)

Beautiful knife !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 5, 2014)

That is a beauty of a knife. Job better than well done.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Feb 5, 2014)

Tom you out did yourself again. Really beautiful but in manly way!!! LMAO! 

If I ever get to Croatia I would love to visit you and your shop. I am sure that I could learn allot from you. Keep them coming. 

Scott

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 5, 2014)

Fantastic knife! You do kitchen knives to!!?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 5, 2014)

Awesome! Very very nice!


----------



## Molokai (Feb 6, 2014)

Foot Patrol said:


> Tom you out did yourself again. Really beautiful but in manly way!!! LMAO!
> 
> If I ever get to Croatia I would love to visit you and your shop. I am sure that I could learn allot from you. Keep them coming.
> 
> Scott



I guess i will have a workshop then. Now i do grinding and dirty work outside and some finishing inside... 
There is a plan to build one but my father in law dont have understanding for my needs...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Feb 6, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Fantastic knife! You do kitchen knives to!!?


I make everything and anything.... I try to learn every day some new stuff. 
My father used to say that "The more you know, the more you are worth..." Or something like that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Feb 6, 2014)

Mike Jones said:


> Tom, that finish came out absolutely beautiful! Is your logo etched on the blade? It looks awesome also!


Yes, new logo. Probably going to make it smaller after i use all the stencils.


----------

